# Face VS Body (for men)



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Alright folks, time to admit it! Which is more important when it comes your ideal woman -> Face or body? 

If you had a choice between two women; one is beautiful but her body isn't your type, and another who isn't attractive at all but with a nice figure, which would you prefer?


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

Body if I had to choose.

Recently heard this one:
A guy walks into a store and gets a box of condoms. Cashier says, "Paper or Plastic". To which the customer says, "Neither, she's not THAT ugly"


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol! For me I go for the face, as body... we can work on that. Face... can't do much with it!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Lol! For me I go for the face, as body... we can work on that. Face... can't do much with it!


Well, only takes so much darkness to hide a bad face...not so much with the body as you still have to feel it


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Eh? Where's the fun in that? lol

I need my visual stimalus, STBX and I also had mirrors in her/our room.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I just asked my husband standing here...

He said "Well that's pretty tough, but you are going to see her face every day (16 yr old pipes in -"I agree with dad")...so he says he guesses he would have to go with *the face.*


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't get how its so tough :scratchhead:
For me its an easy answer lol


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Like trying to choose between cherry topped cheesecake or blueberry topped cheesecake. Oh the agony. Just can't choose and if this is part of a vote, cannot do that with tapatalk. 

I will say this though a woman's facial looks (for the better) can change when she starts to take care of her health (exercise and eating right). Just something about a healthy radiance.

ETA: I am happily married and my wife has the most beautiful radiance that still turns my motor on from 0 - 60 in five  However if I were single, a bar is not where I would be seeking the company of the opposite sex. Likely somewhere like a participatory sporting event. More to my liking, that healthy radiance.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Eh? Where's the fun in that? lol
> 
> I need my visual stimalus, STBX and I also had mirrors in her/our room.


I'm lucky...mine has both


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I met my current date at the bloody laundry! Like WTF! lol


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I met my current date at the bloody laundry! Like WTF! lol


Well you both prioritize clean living


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

I voted face. Body isn't so important to me - as long as she's not too skinny and not morbidly obese.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

In retrospect, I would have chosen body. The face only goes so far, unless all you wanna do is missionary under the blanket.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

moco82 said:


> In retrospect, I would have chosen body. The face only goes so far, unless all you wanna do is missionary under the blanket.


No thanks. Face all the way for me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

drerio said:


> Well you both prioritize clean living


lol

With one too lazy to do it himself


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

My fiance tells me that he doesn't exactly find Helen Hunt beautiful, but she does have that _je ne sais quoi_ to make her sexy:










Regarding Lady Gaga, he thinks she has hot buddy, but a butterface:










He has told me that the face is more important than the body.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

lol, RD,
You're milking this for all it's worth!

Good topic though.

I've always been a sucker for beauty in a woman.
For me it's face all of the way. Eyes , lips and cheekbones.
A beautiful woman can catch my eyes anytime, whether she's slim or overweight.

Perfect combination, flawless beautiful & a killer body to go with it.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll take an average face with a killer body over average body and beautiful face. I'd rather neither parts be ugly.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh this is actually quite a common topic that I do ask new mates from time to time

The poll results are what I expected, but the ladies version... has got me rather surprised however 
When the same question is asked of ladies the majority I've met has thus far leaned more towards the body side rather than face, yet the poll results are similar to men's preferences.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Regarding my fiance and his EA, I think that he was attracted to her feistiness and their shared interest for heavy metal and indie bands.

the fact that she was 50 pounds overweight (her self description on a social media site) I think was tertiary to his leaving her. 

I did see some photos of her online in which she did have a pretty / interesting face.

He had to come to terms that she was just too much of a ***** for him AND to him.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> No thanks. Face all the way for me.


Sure, especially if it's nicely supplemented by multiple chins and everything that logically follows below.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

First thought was face, but thinking back, it's probably body for me. I can think of several with a nice face, but their body didn't do anything for me, so I wasn't really attracted. I can think of several others with a great body, and an average face, and I wanted some of that.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I guess for casual encounters you can get away with just a good body; if you don't like her face just turn her around and do her from behind lol


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

Face wins out but only by the smallest margin. For me to be truly attracted to a woman, they have to have a pleasing face but also have hips and breasts.

However, i do not really have to concern myself with this. The wife has the face and the curves.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I am just glad that I don't have to choose. My wife has both.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

This was difficult. I have to have both to think a woman is hot. If she has a hot body and bad face, sex might... *might* be on depending on how bad a face we're talking about, but I won't be interested in dating. If she has a gorgeous face but a bad body... its a no go entirely. I wouldn't date nor sleep with her.

So I guess I'd have to choose body.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> My fiance tells me that he doesn't exactly find Helen Hunt beautiful, but she does have that _je ne sais quoi_ to make her sxy:


Dude translation: "Damn, Helen Hunt was some nice cans." 

Yeah, she does.:smthumbup:


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok...I have given some more thought to it. I said my wife has both...which she does. However, when she is in a pair of tight little shorts that show off her cute little butt and sexy legs?? I must admit that I am not looking at her face. I guess I would have to say that body wins.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

romantic_guy said:


> Ok...I have given some more thought to it. I said my wife has both...which she does. However, when she is in a pair of tight little shorts that show off her cute little butt and sexy legs?? I must admit that I am not looking at hear face. I guess I would have to say that body wins.


Well sure, but you know that body is attached to your pretty wife yes?

Curious now though -> What if it was attached to someone else? Someone not so pretty, would you still prefer the body? lol


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Well sure, but you know that body is attached to your pretty wife yes?
> 
> Curious now though -> What if it was attached to someone else? Someone not so pretty, would you still prefer the body? lol


Ummmm....uuuhhh...ok, I guess body. If she had a pretty face but was totally NOT my body type, I guess I would not be attracted to her. Her cute little body was what I noticed first when she was 15. I am just glad she still has that cute little body! (BTW...I corrected a typo in my original post. Sometimes my iPad auto-corrects and I don't catch it).


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Interesting, seems this poll has very balanced opinions!


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

My wife once asked me what part of a woman do I look at/notice first? I said her butt. She said "What if she's facing you? I said "Well, I let her walk by and then look at her butt. Give me a nice butt, and I'm a happy guy.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Coach8 said:


> My wife once asked me what part of a woman do I look at/notice first? I said her butt. She said "What if she's facing you? I said *"Well, I let her walk by and then look at her butt.* Give me a nice butt, and I'm a happy guy.


Pain in the ass when they look back though


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

If I was a lesbian, body wise...this would do it for me.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Body.

I need the body. 

I'm with Gbrad. I'll take an average face and great body over a beautiful face and average body.

And my taste in 'body' is a hard body, or at least a fit body.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't always go for the body....


But when I do...

I make sure her face is equally attractive


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

A few years of cohabitation change what you can overlook and what you stop noticing. Either face or body can be on either side of that fence.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

moco82 said:


> A few years of cohabitation change what you can overlook and what you stop noticing. Either face or body can be on either side of that fence.


Ummmm,
Nah.

A pretty or beautiful face is like fine wine. It just gets better with age.
A sexy body however...


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

Lisa, I'm bisexual (so no "what ifs" here) and I'm very attracted to women who have curves. And by curves, I don't mean a size 2 with T&A. I mean thick with actual hips. I am not attracted to the "conventionally attractive" clothes-hanger body type. At all. It mystifies me.

Just for reference, I find this woman absolutely stunning. I guess you could say "my ideal". Soft and feminine.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

MrsDavey said:


> Lisa, I'm bisexual (so no "what ifs" here) and I'm very attracted to women who have curves. And by curves, I don't mean a size 2 with T&A. I mean thick with actual hips. I am not attracted to the "conventionally attractive" clothes-hanger body type. At all. It mystifies me.
> 
> Just for reference, I find this woman absolutely stunning. I guess you could say "my ideal". Soft and feminine.


I bet you if you asked the publisher / photographer they will most likely tell you that that model is a size 2 as well. Such are labels in our society.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Ummmm,
> Nah.
> 
> A pretty or beautiful face is like fine wine. It just gets better with age.
> A sexy body however...


Perhaps a fine painting is a more apt comparison? One can catch your eye in art gallery, but if you buy it and hang it on a wall and pass by it every day, you may even forget it's there.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

MrsDavey said:


> Just for reference, I find this woman absolutely stunning. I guess you could say "my ideal". Soft and feminine.


You have good taste.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Fitness Model Ava Cowan.
Face , figure and strength too.



Yeah I know.
You can't do dips, much less _weighted _dips.


----------



## *MiMi* (Mar 6, 2013)

MrsDavey said:


> I am not attracted to the "conventionally attractive" clothes-hanger body type. At all. *It mystifies me.*


Everyone has their own tastes, but reading this makes me a little sad. I have always been naturally thin (somewhere around 5'7" and 110 lb range). I'm lucky in that my bone structure is also petite, so my bones don't stick out or anything. I do have curves, an hourglass figure, and look healthy. I'd like to think if a man (or woman for that matter) would walk past me that I'd be worthy of being found attractive still. 

As for the last few pictures posted, I think those women are beautiful. Confidence is what's sexy, not always size.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

moco82 said:


> Perhaps a fine painting is a more apt comparison? One can catch your eye in art gallery, but if you buy it and hang it on a wall and pass by it every day, you may even forget it's there.



lol.

Never thought about it that way.
I absolutely love art though. I have a few paintings at home and I admire them as often as possible. I look, see subtle differences, brush strokes , shadows, depth and projection.

I do pretty much the same with my wife.

I'm also an amateur artist.


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

*MiMi* said:


> Everyone has their own tastes, but reading this makes me a little sad. I have always been naturally thin (somewhere around 5'7" and 110 lb range). I'm lucky in that my bone structure is also petite, so my bones don't stick out or anything. I do have curves, an hourglass figure, and look healthy. I'd like to think if a man (or woman for that matter) would walk past me that I'd be worthy of being found attractive still.
> 
> As for the last few pictures posted, I think those women are beautiful. Confidence is what's sexy, not always size.


I'm sure there are plenty of people who find you very attractive. You are lucky to be naturally thin in today's world. If your bones don't stick out and you have curves, I'm sure I'd find you lovely as well. My point was that what I like to look at most is soft curves, though in pop culture it would probably be called "fat". I actually find a very wide variety of body types attractive, which is why it's frustrating to only see one type consistently portrayed as attractive.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Easy one for me, because I had given it thought before. I have to go with face! that doesn't mean she has to look like a supermodel, but if I can't click with the face, I'm not interested in the rest.

Someone else mentioned that they didn't find Helen Hunt to be all that beautiful, but she does have something about her that makes her sexy. I agree, which means, her face may not be a supermodel, but it works for me.

I've seen woman that were perhaps a little overweight, but their beautiful face made them attractive to me. So, I suppose I'm a face guy.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

oh stop with all the face stuff... since when do we men get above the shoulders when a hot body walks by anyway???


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Shoto1984 said:


> oh stop with all the face stuff... since when do we men get above the shoulders when a hot body walks by anyway???


Sure, just... don't turn her around!!! lol


----------



## wanttofix (Jun 4, 2013)

Face then meh. 

Breakdown > 
hygiene > eyes > hair

Skin abnormalities don't matter to me. As long as you don't have a giant mole growing out of your face, we have no issues. I had moles, I took care of them. 

If you have missing teeth or don't know how to brush your teeth, skip. If you don't know how to shower or brush your hair, skip.

Body would be nice, but I am not perfect so why does she have to be?


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

To be with - Face first, body second
To have hot sex with - body first, face second


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I would date a girl that was obese if she had a cute face.

Bodies in general turn me on, a woman doesn't have to be tight for me to be attracted to it.

On the other hand, if a chick was a two-bagger but had a rockin six-pack, I'd have a hard time sealing the deal.


----------



## worley (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd say a pretty face is more important to me than a great body

Didn't have to choose though, she has both and a personality that can't be beat.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Without a great smile and attitude, I couldn't care less about the rest.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## bevixnz (Nov 22, 2013)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Without a great smile and attitude, I couldn't care less about the rest.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using Android_


Agree, this poll is a bit weak, I think there are too many other important factors to consider. 

Still, this is the mens clubhouse, so the poll is in the correct location.


----------

